# Ship Wrecks...



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey y'all
For What ever its worth, I found this web site that investigates and list ship wrecks in the Gulf of Mexico!

http://www.thiswaytothe.net/tides/westerngulfwrecks.shtml

Privateer


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, I need all of the help I can get.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome...but it still doesn't show where the Acadia's lat and lon are.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Acadia*

Did you try Googling "Acadia"? Be sure to look at all the Longs and Lats between 28 N and 94 W.

1


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

waypoint said:


> Awesome...but it still doesn't show where the Acadia's lat and lon are.


I think the wreck you call the "Acadia" is the old Confederate blockade runner that got sunk right off the west beach at San Louis Pass. They call it the "stacks" on NOAA charts. Look around the West side of San Louis Pass... right off the beach, you should find it!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*Lady D*

*thanks for posting, this was our boat ,also the first of anykind of info on her since the day she exploded , labor day weekend 1984*

*http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=91244*

http://www.thiswaytothe.net/cgi-bin/wreckfetch.pl?area=centralgulf&name=Lady%20Dzzzlat%3D28.808586%26lon%3D-95.30855

*Name**LADY D**Distance*0.01 Miles0.01 Nautical Miles0.02 kilometers*Heading*NANA°*Type*Submerged wreck dangerous to surface navigation*Latitude*28.80859°28° 48.51' N28° 48' 31" N*Longitude*-95.30845°95° 18.5' W95° 18' 30" W*Chart #*11321AWOIS 10909Accuracy: Poor*History*LNM39/84 (9/12/84)-CGD8; REPORTS THE 26-FOOT P/C LADY D SUNK IN APPROXIMATE POSITION LAT. 28/48/30.00N LONG. 095/18/30.00W (NAD27). (ENTERED 3/01 BY MBH)


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Good post.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

texasjellyfish said:


> *thanks for posting, this was our boat ,also the first of anykind of info on her since the day she exploded , labor day weekend 1984*
> 
> *http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=91244*
> 
> ...


what actually caused it to explode? or what started the fire?
i would guess electrical fire that got to the fuel, but i am just curious.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Wreck*

*Thanks for the info. Good post. have a frosty cold one:cheers:*


----------



## Reel Screamers (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't tried a lot of them but I can speak for a couple such as the HALO that is listed in the Central Gulf. This is the wreck where all of the record Warsaw Grouper have been caught over the last several years. The numbers on this page are not accurate and in the case of the HALO they are about 15 miles off.

The actual site of the HALO was found during a survey for a subsea pipeline and is classified information because the government considers it a grave site. (even though no remains have ever been confirmedf on the wreck) You have to have access to classified government databases to find the actual location of the wreck.

I have not looked for many of these wrecks, just saying that I would not go out of my way for any of these numbers but it would be smart to check any of them out as you are passing close by.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Reel Screamers said:


> I haven't tried a lot of them but I can speak for a couple such as the HALO that is listed in the Central Gulf. This is the wreck where all of the record Warsaw Grouper have been caught over the last several years. The numbers on this page are not accurate and in the case of the HALO they are about 15 miles off.
> 
> The actual site of the HALO was found during a survey for a subsea pipeline and is classified information because the government considers it a grave site. (even though no remains have ever been confirmedf on the wreck) You have to have access to classified government databases to find the actual location of the wreck.
> 
> I have not looked for many of these wrecks, just saying that I would not go out of my way for any of these numbers but it would be smart to check any of them out as you are passing close by.


This is right on. I have never found a website that has 100% accurate numbers. I have even seen where some publications are off by quite a bit. The true location is usually kept secret on the real good spots. Only a few old salts know the real coordinates, and most of them will take that information to their graves.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

I charted the position they show for the Alley Cat and it is over 2 miles off from where it actually sits.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

What is the datum? NAD 83?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*datum*

I believe it's WGS-84


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Lat Lon convertor*

I found this but there has to be an better / faster why to convert

Anita Bryant27.22532-97.35026 is 27 13 3197 21 00

I think I knew her?

http://www.calculatorcat.com/latitude_longitude.phtml


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I was hoping the Mexican Rubber ship would have been on there. I used to fish that wreck all the time. When I go back to the same numbers now though, I do not chart (or catch) anything.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

I went to the main page, and these are AWOIS numbers. They are therefore nad83 datum. I have messed with the AWOIS site and you have to be aware that many wrecks or snags are verified as being spot on by side scan sonar and divers. Some numbers are not found to be valid and are recommended for removal from navigational charts. Regardless enter the numbers in nad 83 then change over to wgs 84 and many are dead on or just slightly off. Remember many of these wrecks are long gone. go to the AWOIS site and be prepared to sift through hours of junk to find what you are looking for in the area you are looking to fish.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck it doesent even show the Apollo. And yes all those nrs need to be converted. 

Charlie


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

woody7 said:


> I went to the main page, and these are AWOIS numbers. They are therefore nad83 datum. I have messed with the AWOIS site and you have to be aware that many wrecks or snags are verified as being spot on by side scan sonar and divers. Some numbers are not found to be valid and are recommended for removal from navigational charts. Regardless enter the numbers in nad 83 then change over to wgs 84 and many are dead on or just slightly off. Remember many of these wrecks are long gone. go to the AWOIS site and be prepared to sift through hours of junk to find what you are looking for in the area you are looking to fish.


Howdy,
Nad 83 and WGS 1984 are interchangeable datums - if the numbers are NAD 27 then they will need to be converted to NAD 83 or WGS 1984 (which most GPS units are set to) or they will be off by 100'+.
All the best,
Tom


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Datum + homework = Fish*



woody7 said:


> I went to the main page, and these are AWOIS numbers. They are therefore nad83 datum. I have messed with the AWOIS site and you have to be aware that many wrecks or snags are verified as being spot on by side scan sonar and divers. Some numbers are not found to be valid and are recommended for removal from navigational charts. Regardless enter the numbers in nad 83 then change over to wgs 84 and many are dead on or just slightly off. Remember many of these wrecks are long gone. go to the AWOIS site and be prepared to sift through hours of junk to find what you are looking for in the area you are looking to fish.


woody7,
you are right!... but remember to use your USCG Chart corrections issued weekly (Local Notice to Mariners) and that up-dated data will help you to keep up with the storm movement of the wrecks. Or silting over. Wrecks can't just vanish... they either are moved by storms (ie: IKE, Katrina, Hugo... etc.) or they mash down in the silt (ebb and flow of currents and or tides) and they *seem* to vanish. Any wreck marked on a chart with PA means Position Approximate, and for Safety to Navigation purposes, that means a range of 1000 Meters so as to steer clear! The hours of "junk" you look through is called doing your home work. Take the time to do it and you will be miles ahead of the competition! And last but not least, I can honestly say that 90% of the time I found the fish long before I found the "Spot" and I always throw my marker bouy on the fish and not the wreck!

*privateer*


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

This fish was caught off a TRUE state water spot I found using that data. Had three others about this same size. I was solo on my boat that day, which added that much more of a challenge. If you have the time and energy, you can find spots with that data. It paid off for me. 

Like a said, a REAL state water spot with 29" fish on it. Gotta love it. 

Brandon


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

hilton said:


> Howdy,
> Nad 83 and WGS 1984 are interchangeable datums - if the numbers are NAD 27 then they will need to be converted to NAD 83 or WGS 1984 (which most GPS units are set to) or they will be off by 100'+.
> All the best,
> Tom


So Tom, if the Datum are interchangeable, how would you input the nad83 numbers into wgs84 being there are more numbers? If you drop a digit to make it fit into wgs84, no dice. When I changed the datum on mapquest to nad83 then entered them you could then go and change data to wgs84 on mapquest essentially doing the conversion in the software. When I compared known spots they were within very close proximity. Am I doing this right or not?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> This fish was caught off a TRUE state water spot I found using that data. Had three others about this same size. I was solo on my boat that day, which added that much more of a challenge. If you have the time and energy, you can find spots with that data. It paid off for me.
> 
> Like a said, a REAL state water spot with 29" fish on it. Gotta love it.
> 
> Brandon


Just think how much larger that fish could have looked if you had longer arms.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

In fact that fish is 14-7/8" Rumor is Brandon has an 8' wingspan and is known by AGF as the Love Doctor.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*29" snappa*

heck, the picture weighs 5 pounds!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

woody7 said:


> In fact that fish is 14-7/8" Rumor is Brandon has an 8' wingspan and is known by AGF as the Love Doctor.


all too true. Except it WAS 29".

They call me.......Dr. Loooooove.

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> They call me.......Dr. Loooooove.
> 
> Brandon


...and then you woke up.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*datums*



woody7 said:


> So Tom, if the Datum are interchangeable, how would you input the nad83 numbers into wgs84 being there are more numbers? If you drop a digit to make it fit into wgs84, no dice. When I changed the datum on mapquest to nad83 then entered them you could then go and change data to wgs84 on mapquest essentially doing the conversion in the software. When I compared known spots they were within very close proximity. Am I doing this right or not?


Woody,
I'm not looking at what you are looking at - post up an example please.

Generally speaking, you should not be required to drop any numbers as you can represent the same number in different ways.

Tom


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

An example off the website which is nad83


26.400347-97.016911


When I use wgs84 it looks like

26 40.347 097 01.691

If you enter the numbers you would have more nubers. If I enter the numbers in mapquest in nad 83 mode then change the datum to display wgs84 it would really be N26 24.021 W97 00.701

This is why I think so many people are saying the numbers are bogus.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Privateer said:


> I think the wreck you call the "Acadia" is the old Confederate blockade runner that got sunk right off the west beach at San Louis Pass. They call it the "stacks" on NOAA charts. Look around the West side of San Louis Pass... right off the beach, you should find it!


I think you mean the Denbigh?

http://nautarch.tamu.edu/PROJECTS/denbigh/


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*use several sources*

I looked thru the list. Some sunk boats were local and I know their story. I belive readings like this should be checked when you are in the area and have the time or make a high speed pass on a calm day. My sug. is color code it and customize the symbol and input to your GPS so that you know it is a mabie. Notice to mariners is a good source. Use other sources and compare other hits in the areas that interest you. I sit in front of my map source and "play" for hours. Some spots can sure be hard to find that first time. Rik


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Denbigh*



John Galt said:


> I think you mean the Denbigh?
> 
> http://nautarch.tamu.edu/PROJECTS/denbigh/


I believe Denbigh is the one they found out in the achorage right arround the small boat cut off the North jetty.

*privateer*


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*The Hatteres*

The Cival War boat was inshore of the buc. feild just a few miles right on a ridge. 
Rik


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Rsnap said:


> I looked thru the list. Some sunk boats were local and I know their story. I belive readings like this should be checked when you are in the area and have the time or make a high speed pass on a calm day. *My sug. is color code it and customize the symbol and input to your GPS so that you know it is a mabie.* Notice to mariners is a good source. Use other sources and compare other hits in the areas that interest you. I sit in front of my map source and "play" for hours. Some spots can sure be hard to find that first time. Rik


Believe me RIK your numbers have their own icon on my GPS and ALL others are considered maybe, even my own:rotfl:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

NSGL#: TAMU-M-96-002Title: 'Hangs' and bottom obstructions of the Texas/Louisiana coast: offshore 10-50 fathoms.Author: Graham Gary L. (compiler)Year: 1996Program#: TAMU-SG-96-502# Pages: 0Abstract: Twenty years of reports from nearly 170 Texas captains have been compiled into two volumes that help commercial fishermen avoid, and recreational fishermen find, trouble spots in the Gulf of Mexico. The 1996 edition of the 'Hangs' book is an accumulation of primarily LORAN C coordinates for known shipwrecks, rock piles and thousands of other seabed hazards that threaten shrimp nets from the Mississippi River to the Rio Grande. It covers an area of 25,000 square nautical miles. It also serves as a guide for recreational fishermen looking for the places fish feed and hide. Together, the two volumes include 11,523 hangs, an addition of 3,400 since the 1988 edition. The readings are divided into a Nearshore volume including Fathoms 1 through 12 ($15.00) and an Offshore volume for Fathoms 10 through 50 ($20.00). Both books have expanded formats that make the coordinates more legible and allow for greater distinction between close-set hangs.Notes: See TAMU-M-96-001 (nearshore) also.Price: $20.00. (Please check with the originating program for current availability and any price changes.)


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Privateer said:


> NSGL#: TAMU-M-96-002Title: 'Hangs' and bottom obstructions of the Texas/Louisiana coast: offshore 10-50 fathoms.Author: Graham Gary L. (compiler)Year: 1996Program#: TAMU-SG-96-502# Pages: 0Abstract: Twenty years of reports from nearly 170 Texas captains have been compiled into two volumes that help commercial fishermen avoid, and recreational fishermen find, trouble spots in the Gulf of Mexico. The 1996 edition of the 'Hangs' book is an accumulation of primarily LORAN C coordinates for known shipwrecks, rock piles and thousands of other seabed hazards that threaten shrimp nets from the Mississippi River to the Rio Grande. It covers an area of 25,000 square nautical miles. It also serves as a guide for recreational fishermen looking for the places fish feed and hide. Together, the two volumes include 11,523 hangs, an addition of 3,400 since the 1988 edition. The readings are divided into a Nearshore volume including Fathoms 1 through 12 ($15.00) and an Offshore volume for Fathoms 10 through 50 ($20.00). Both books have expanded formats that make the coordinates more legible and allow for greater distinction between close-set hangs.Notes: See TAMU-M-96-001 (nearshore) also.Price: $20.00. (Please check with the originating program for current availability and any price changes.)


You can get these at Marine Industrial Supply in freeport (the old shrimpboat store), but, JMO-dont waste your money.

Hog


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Nice books got both of them, all numbers are loran. If you don't have a loran Hog is right, save your money. Search the Gov sites for numbers. Get Riks book.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

hog said:


> You can get these at Marine Industrial Supply in freeport (the old shrimpboat store), but, JMO-dont waste your money.
> 
> Hog


Loran "C" is gone for good! Try this... I got Paper chart 11333 and used the T.D.'s to plot a "fix" using the interpolator in the key section of the chart... then I used the "fixed possistion" and with a parallel rule and a compass I got the Long. and Lat. and with that I entered those numbers in my GPS and got the new up-dated numbers! They were within 500 feet of the Loran "C" T.D.'s

*Privateer*


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That Civil War ship sunk inshore of the Buccaneer Field is the yankee ship Hatteras, sunk by the Confederate raider Alabama. We caught snappers there in the 1980s, but haven't been back.


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

RSnap and Trouthappy, you are correct. My dad and his partners discovered the Hatteras in 1977 using a magnotometer. 

They got several artifacts off of the Hatteras including the ship builders nameplate which gave them the final proof. They went to court for the right to salvage it. Lost in court and Texas declared it an historical landmark.

The underwater pictures(Slides, LOL) taken during their diving expeditions show some big fish around it but, most of the ship was buried in the ocean floor. The largest part above ground was the Hatteras' paddlewheel. I would assume most of the Hatteras that was above the ocean floor had deteriorated and probably doesn't hold many fish anymore. 

One a side note, the USS Alabama has some interesting history. It was one of the fastest ship of its kind and traveled many miles including all the way up to African and back.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

So i downloaded the full data base from NOAA called AWOIS and did some manipulating in microsoft access to sort out only the points with a "high" guality gps reading. Then coverting to an excell file then a text file then coverted to a garmin gdb using a free program called gps bable and vwalla... 652 waypoints sitting in mapsource. he he he Of the ones i already had some are dead on some are within 25 - 50 feet a few are a few hundred off hope this helps some of you time wise i just would have never had the time to even enter even Aa hundred of the in. good luck


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Garmin symbols for MapSource*

Saw the suggestion to color code symbols.
I made a few custom ones like an oil rig, amarlin, a fat red snapper and orange letters "RJ" for my mapsource.

PM your email and I can email them. They won't go into a post. They are tiny BMT files. You add them to Documents/MyGarmin/Custom Waypoint Symbols

Tommy


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

Guys, here's a link to a very good GPS conversion tool. I have found it to be very accurate.

Tight Lines, Calm Seas, and Good Fishin !

http://boulter.com/gps/


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Snap Draggin said:


> This is right on. I have never found a website that has 100% accurate numbers. I have even seen where some publications are off by quite a bit. The true location is usually kept secret on the real good spots. Only a few old salts know the real coordinates, and most of them will take that information to their graves.


Boiler of _Acadia _wreck seen in 1954 aerial photograph taken at low tide. Location 29.030 deg N, 95.177 deg W, approximately 800 ft offshore from 2015 shoreline. The first published map reference is the 1959 NOAA Nautical Chart, which also shows the WW2 targets in Christmas Bay discussed later in the presentation


----------

